# 20 on 20 changes



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

looks like changes are coming december 5th 

thats what i read on xmfan.com


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Can you post a link, or at least which forum it's in? I went there and didn't see a thread about it.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Here ya go 

http://www.xmfan.com/viewtopic.php?t=72703


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Thanks Steve.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

http://www.orbitcast.com/archives/xm-relaunching-top-20-on-20-on-december-4th.html


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Why can't they just combine 20 and Hitlist.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Hey Put the top40 on ch 20 

Then Relaunch Special x @ ch 30


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Works for me


----------

